# When are bettas ready to breed again after spawning?



## morius (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I have searched everywhere for the answer to this question and I haven't found it.

When are bettas ready to breed again after spawning?

I assume males are ready faster than females (I heard many breeders usually have a couple of males and many females). But I haven't found any information on when they would be ready to breed again after they already bred.


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well IMO it depends on how rough the breeding was... if it was a gentle spawn with very little to no damage to the Bettas then 2-3 weeks (thats if dad is not depressed after being taken away from fry). Its basically just reconditioning time.


If it was a violent spawn with lost of damage to the Bettas I wait until most the fin nips are grown back so about a month, (4-6weeks) depending on how the Bettas are bouncing back.


----------



## morius (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, really? Will the female have eggs ready so quickly? I thought that females usually took longer to be ready again (since in my thread about making a Betta pond, people said to have a couple of males and many females).


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

It only takes a female 2-3 weeks to fill with eggs if properly conditioned, But I dont think its best to do back to back to back breeding, give them a brake and breed another pair. Not all bettas bounce back at the same time frame your Bettas will tell you when they are ready if you watch them closely!


----------



## morius (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info =)
Well, I wasn't planning on breeding them back to back, I was just curious cause I couldn't find this information anywhere =P


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have wild bubblenesters and they share a tank year round. They will spawn once week like clockwork, although their spawns are usually smaller than splendens with between only 20-50 individuals. 

However, I feed my bettas almost exclusively on live blackworms and live white worms and so they are kept constantly conditioned for breeding. 

I would expect that two weeks would be plenty of time to attempt a re-spawn as long as you conditioned properly and it hadn't been particularly brutal previously.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

They would re-spawn as soon as 3-5 days (not advised). I often spawn weekly (not advised) when working on certain traits. But it is safer to give them 4-5 week interval. The males need to rest because breeding demands a lot out of them. And females need to recover from her wounds.


----------

